# Overclocking FX-4100



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

Is it WORTH it to try and overclock?Id like to get a little extra boost but i read somewhere it wasnt worth it. I do have a Thermaltake Water cool 3.0 performer. Currently runs around 40C


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You won't gain much performance unless you take the time to change voltages, temperatures, and other things. And that take a lot of experience.

I would suggest you stay at stock speeds.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

overclocking AMDs is harder than Intels but the same principles apply take your time upping the multiplier and test, test and test again.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Not really worth it for the minimal gains you would get. Adding you would need a premium (or very good) motherboard and power supply and memory. The gains with an FX are not much even as compared to the older X4 Phenom because the Phenom had better IPC, though FX reaches higher clocks. A modern quad core should be able to do anything you want it to do including gaming at high settings as most of that is on your graphics card solution. I would recommend you leave it at stock and enjoy.


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you guys for the replys

I managed to reach 4493.g Mhz 
Multiplier at 21.5
209mhz bus clock.
Vcore is 1.440V
CPU NB 1.452V

I have a 970A -G43 Motherboard 

Its running pretty nice right now No BSODs or errors on prime95 My idle temps is around 40C and doesnt reach 50C on load.

Makes me want to try more because i heard people get up to 4.7GHZ But im not gonna bother becasue 4.5 to 4.7 isnt much of a differnce plus i think im maxed out on the potential lol


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

This motherboard is actually very sweet for a budget 970 mobo I have one also, and I had no issues getting high clocks with several processors. I believe it's better than the 970A G46 it's the same design but I think the bios revisions are better. I slapped a mosfet heatsink on mine and got a FX 8350 to 4.4 pretty easy with an aftermarket HSF and yes, even with 4.1 power phasing. It's all about the PSU, and the cooling and your memory.

Do you have your VRM's with added mosfets hey if so can we see the pics? Also if you don't mind a pic of your system you can post it in the builders section I see your account has been active since 2006 you are welcome to post pictures


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

how long did you run prime for?

it should be 6 hours.


----------

